# Spain Sailings This Week!!!!



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check your travel latest news!!
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/sailing-updates


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

What happens when the ferry is cancelled? Do you get on the next sailing, go to another port, go home?? Has anyone experience of this?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Brittany Ferries terms and conditions state:

_"All departure/arrival times are local - please refer to your documents. Sailing schedules may be interrupted and/or crossing times extended or changed without notice to you due to adverse weather conditions, tidal conditions, unforeseen operational or technical reasons beyond our control.

It may be necessary to use alternative ships on any sailing or to change/withdraw the facilities/services available for various operational, technical or scheduling reasons.

If changes in route, facilities or timing advised before outward travel date and before boarding are not acceptable to you and you choose not to travel then a full refund of the unused elements of your fare will be made. Similarly, if a pre-paid facility such as on-board accommodation is unavailable or provided to a lower category then the appropriate price difference will be refunded. We will try to notify you, if practical in advance, using the contact number provided at the time of booking."_


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, gelathae. I read the T&C's but wondered what happens in practice - for example, many fliers find that certain (crappy) airlines fail to meet their statutory obligations when flights are delayed/cancelled, or, at best, take ages and court procedures, to finally pay out.

From Dec 2012 new regulations will come into force giving ferry passengers the same rights as airline travellers regarding compensation in the event of delay or cancellation.

So, has anyone had experience of a cancellation and if so, what happened?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We watched Brittany Ferries' Santander sailing go past Pointe de Pen-Hir on the west of Brittany.

You would not want to be on that trip with the weather as it is now!

It may be inconvenient but the ferry company have your best interests at heart. 
Vehicle ferries have a very low 'roughers' tolerance! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Not So Ferry Good!

We use that route a lot. Yes you do get storms and Biscay is not the calmest ocean. But not much worse than anything else around the UK.

I think the problem is that this season, despite BF taking over the Bilbao route from P&O. They do not have much spare capacity as the route, despite many saying it is expensive, is very popular.

If you want Top end cabins, you have to book as soon as the schedule is released. And if you want your choice of cabin on Cap Finistere, you have to book those early. I don't book if there is only reclining seats left (Pont Aven).

We do have 2 bookings made with BF's Spain Routes for this year. I have tried to book some dates but the Ships are not showing any capacity. This weather just makes matters worse.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Force 9*

Not Even Double Figures, what is up with a Force 9?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The journey is not as rough as it was since this year BF gained permission from the French government to sail closer to the coast. It's also shaved a few hours off the sailing times.

As to what happens in practice if the sailing is cancelled due to adverse weather the terms and conditions are clear.

You will be offered an alternative sailing (if available) from any port or ship and if this is unacceptable you will be given a full refund. If you cannot be offered an alternative sailing on the same terms (such as a high end cabin and get a reclining seat) then that element of your fare will be refunded.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's the "if available" part that bothers me. We're thinking about Jan/Feb next year, (when weather may be rough?) travelling a long way from Scotland so that's why I'd hoped some members who had their sailings cancelled would reply explaining how they got on.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The term "if available" can only mean what it says. The operator cannot conjure sailings out of thin air! And to be fair BF has no control over the weather. 

I doubt whether you will have problems being shunted onto an alternative later ferry in January or February. I am on the Santander sailing the week after next and I shall let you know what happens if my sailing is cancelled. 

The absence of a response to your question is probably due to the fact cancellations are either rare or people were offered satisfactory alternatives.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

That would be useful, but I hope you don't have the inconvenience or the storms (scroll along for a picture of the boat): http://cabeceras.eldiariomontanes.e...antabria/4337/fuerte-oleaje-en-cantabria.html
or here: http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/2012...ral-mantiene-flota-amarrada-201204191105.html


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

wug said:


> That would be useful, but I hope you don't have the inconvenience or the storms (scroll along for a picture of the boat): http://cabeceras.eldiariomontanes.e...antabria/4337/fuerte-oleaje-en-cantabria.html
> or here: http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/2012...ral-mantiene-flota-amarrada-201204191105.html


I feel sea sick already. If the crossing is rough I lie in bed and watch TV for 24 hrs. Only had one rough crossing so far but nothing like that.

PM me if you want a discount code.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Related Q re bad weather?

Are ferry companies required to chain-down vehicles? and if so under what weather conditions.

I used to fly car ferry flights and we chained-down all wheels on all vehicles on all flights.

I do not fancy having my MH sitting next to an unrestrained 44t artic in a Biscay storm!

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Related Q re bad weather?
> 
> Are ferry companies required to chain-down vehicles? and if so under what weather conditions.
> 
> ...


My moho has never been tied down, but then we have never crossed in a bit of roughers.

Picture of Pointe du Raz a week ago, the sticky-out bit of Brittanny that the Santander ferry sails close to. It was only moderately windy then. At least you could still stand up, today I'm not so sure. The campsite staff spent a couple of hours this morning picking up fallen branches, then had to go round again!

BTW...those are full sized lighthouses.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a mate who used to work on a cross channel ferry. If there was any bad weather forecast they ALWAYS chained the HGV's down as they had a "Duty of Care" to look after everyones property in their tender care.

HOWEVER on occasions (very rough conditions) some vehicles broke their securing chains. Company rules were that under NO circumstances was anyone to enter the car deck if it was SUSPECTED that ANY vehicle was "unrestrained" He showed me some photographs he took of the car deck when the vessel docked (against company rules, instant dismissal if caught ) and I could understand that rule fully.

Talk about carnage      the best part of 30 tons of HGV thrashing around inside an enclosed space that was full of fragile cars, caravans etc does a LOT of damage. Just think how much movement there is on a RO-RO ferry in rough seas !!!

Each such incident was a many-multi hundred thousand pound pay-out!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cap*

I noticed Cap Finistere was used to take up capacity on another route!

Experienced a Force 10 in the North Sea on the way back from Kristiansand with DFDS some years ago. I was only sick because I used too much Stella Artois and whiskey as a sleeping aid.

Bobbed about on the water for a few hours going nowhere and arrived in port some 12 hours late.

Memories.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Cap*



teemyob said:


> I noticed Cap Finistere was used to take up capacity on another route!
> 
> Experienced a Force 10 in the North Sea on the way back from Kristiansand with DFDS some years ago. I was only sick because I used too much Stella Artois and whiskey as a sleeping aid.
> 
> ...


TM

Sober by then?

We doing North Sea this morning - well 35,000' above it - to Ringway. We will wave as we go past.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Cap*



nicholsong said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed Cap Finistere was used to take up capacity on another route!
> ...


"Ringway"

Not heard anyone call it that for years and years.

Look out of your offside if you are coming in from the east on your final approach. As you come out of Thame Valley, just before the Mancheser - London line viaduct and the Glass Pyramid, Facing the big field is our motorhome down the side drive!.

I had a nightmare about a crash there last night in high winds. It was a big thing with wings and engines.

Happy & Safe Travels!

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Home now after driving 3 days from Santillana del mar to Euro tunnel.
Brittany immediately refunded my £435.10 sailing at my request as their 2nd revised sailing was not suitable for time nor the wife's stomach :lol: 

Fair play to them they can't control the weather.
Cost my £93 one way this morning (pre booked) and that was delayed an hour presumably due to increased traffic?

The huge series of tunnels from Bilbao only cost €1.08  amazing considering we paid another €80 or so across only part of France :twisted:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Yet another reason to choose the tunnel?

Perhaps a biased view, but we both hate ferries, and would rather drive the extra miles and spend an extra night near Calais, than take a ferry.

And Brittany ferries are soooo expensive.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*



Easyriders said:


> Yet another reason to choose the tunnel?
> 
> Perhaps a biased view, but we both hate ferries, and would rather drive the extra miles and spend an extra night near Calais, than take a ferry.
> 
> And Brittany ferries are soooo expensive.


Great if you have the time. We don't.

I think there are some serious issues with the tunnel and have stopped using it for the time being.

But the storms are back in Biscay.

Update


----------

